# did i do it right?



## HaVoK (Oct 16, 2004)

I was using find max for boh core and mem and then numbers stoped @ 430/375.  I have an ATI 9800xt 256 thats 412/365 default.  When i got to 430 on core it would just go through longer and longer heat up phases but would stay at 430.  Am I getting the max of my card?
thanks


----------



## wazzledoozle (Oct 16, 2004)

yes


----------

